# rew output and input mixer vol control



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

hello,
i cant control the input/ output vol in settings/soundcard. i have followed the help file to select the external souncard individual ports but the vol options stay faded out.
i cannot get within the 3db recommended level for the external creative live! sound card using the os level controls and manual ones on the card, so need to use the rew ones? yes?

any help appreciated!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using Vista?

brucek


----------



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

im afraid so....dont tell me this is another vista issue!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Vista doesn't offer REW control of the input and output level, but it's not a problem.

Simply access the controls from the Playback and Recording Devices menus.

Right click the speaker icon in your System Tray and select Record or Playback devices.

Then select the correct tab and properties to select devices and volumes as shown below..

















brucek


----------



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

i looked there as well!!!!

thats what i get for stayin up on red bull till 2am messing about!!

many thanks!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Be sure to disable line-in for Playback and enable line-in for Recording as shown. 

brucek


----------



## lbstyling (Aug 1, 2009)

my first measurement!:boxer:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Great. Note the small floppy icon in the lower left corner of the graph. This is used to save your graph to a jpg (800 bits wide) suitable for posting, so you don't have to capture the whole REW screen.

Also note for for subwoofer plots, always use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW. Use a measurement start frequency of 0Hz and an end frequency of 200Hz. Use the appropriate target line that matches your crossover.

You haven't calibrated your soundcard or loaded the microphone calibration file, so it makes your graphs fairly inaccurate. Take time to calibrate the soundcard and download the mic cal file from our download page.

brucek


----------

